# How long before Metformin increases egg quality? First month or later??



## A1983 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi! I'm new here  I was on metformin due to insulin resistance (im very slight but still have it) and after 6 weeks I conceived! It sadly ended in a mc (blighted ovum). 2 cycles after my period returned I fell pregnant with my DD. Whilst 20 weeks pregnant they took me off meformin as my glucose test was normal. So now im ttc no#2 and seriously thinking after a lot of reading about metformin and it improving egg quality that this is what helped me conceive both times.

I'm seeing Dr next week to discuss going back on but my question is how long does metformin take to improve egg quality? Was my mc because I conceived a little too early into the metformin schedule as only 6 weeks or was my mc just one of those very common but very sad things? I'm only thinking if I start metformin can I start ttc straight away or should I wait if I needs a while to take affect? Of course I want to start asap!

Thank you for reading.


----------



## A1983 (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyone know?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I'm sorry I have no personal knowledge at all of taking it however they say it takes 3 months for changes to affect eggs that's why people tend to for eg give up alcohol and smoking 3 months before (although majority of us gave up those years ago if we did them) 

L x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, I also have recently conceived on metformin, I have been on it since around Aug/sept and also had a polyp removed after failed ivf so think it may have been a combination of the 2. I am now 10 weeks pregnant and was told to stop the metformin x


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

I have insulin resistance too, and I was said it would take up to 6 months to effect egg quality. Good luck for #2!


----------



## A1983 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks ladies! Yeah I thought it may be the 3 month cycle. 6 months is really long-im sure it doesn't need to take that long but im no expert! My DD was conceived 6 months after starting-but only because, I presume, I gad a miscarriage in between therfore slowing things down. And as pp stated she's 10 weeks pregnant so was only in it for about 2 months before her bfp! Hmmm...I will post in the pcos section too as lots of womenwith pco ttake metformin


----------



## Maria00 (May 16, 2013)

A1983, I can only say that I've been told "at least 6 months" by both my clinic and my endocrinologist.


----------



## A1983 (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh I know, and thank you Maria


----------

